# eMedical problems



## sammy87 (May 12, 2014)

Hi 
Im from the UK and have started my application for the 12 month work and travel (417) visa for Australia going straight to the Department of Immigration and Border protection site using the Immi Account. I received and email off them requesting that i have a chest X-Ray. I log into my immi account and got the next steps area (where is oddly say 'no next steps available') to click on the 'organize my health examinations' link to take me to the eMedical client page so i can get my referral letter, so i can book my chest X-Ray using the listed panel of physicians. But when the new window opens with the eMedical logo in the corner it says 'Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later'. This has been going on for almost a week now. I have emailed my visa processing officer and he just replied saying that the issue has been passed onto the immi account support team please try again. Not exactly very useful there.

Is any one else experiencing these problems or is there any one who can offer some advice on what to do please? As im starting to get a little frustrated with the hole process. Also i am in Cambodia at the moment, would this effect the eMedical system?
Thanks


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

Confirm if you are using this link? http://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## sammy87 (May 12, 2014)

Hi, thanks for the link. that is the same website but that is in a different area to where i was directed to in the emails i have received. Iv got my referral letter but there doesnt seem to be any option to edit it so i can declare my medical history. am i doing stuff wrong here or is their system just not working properly? as there seems to be a hurdle at every step of this process.


----------



## sammy87 (May 12, 2014)

so iv just read through the process of using the emdical client system and when i first logged in i didnt get the questionnaire, just the tick box for my consent to use emedical. im very confused with this system.


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

sammy87 said:


> Hi, thanks for the link. that is the same website but that is in a different area to where i was directed to in the emails i have received. Iv got my referral letter but there doesnt seem to be any option to edit it so i can declare my medical history. am i doing stuff wrong here or is their system just not working properly? as there seems to be a hurdle at every step of this process.


The eMedical link is only to get yes and no answers about your medical history. Not sure if there should be any text boxes (I didn't find any but then again I didn't click on any of the 'Yes'). However, if you have printed out your referral letter after completing the declaration on eMedical, you don't need anything else.

Just setup an appointment with the clinic registered for eMedical in your country. Take two passport size photograph and your passport with you to the appointment. There you will have to fill at least 2 forms, where you can give details. If you have any ailments, take doctor's advise on the same.


----------



## sammy87 (May 12, 2014)

Hi TaniaTM, thanks for your advice im going down to the clinic tomorrow with all the right documentation. your help has been very reassuring.


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

No problem, sammy87. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## makileeshao (May 23, 2014)

Hi! When did you go for medical examinations? I saw the link "organize my health..." But the CO hasn't contacted me. Clicking on the question mark besides this link seems to imply that I must go for already - while a general FAQ for this is implying to wait for CO to contact you first.

Hope to get some advice...


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

You can arrange for your medical and submit it along with your application for a 'decision-ready' application. But as timelines differ in terms of embassies (there are even countries where you can't apply for medical in advance), so generally it is advisable to await for your CO to get this and police check done after submission.


----------



## makileeshao (May 23, 2014)

TaniaTM said:


> You can arrange for your medical and submit it along with your application for a 'decision-ready' application. But as timelines differ in terms of embassies (there are even countries where you can't apply for medical in advance), so generally it is advisable to await for your CO to get this and police check done after submission.


Hi Tania! Thanks for the advice.


----------

